
Ask HN: Have tech companies revoked contracts w police in response to protests - burger_moon
My question is have any tech companies revoked their contracts with police agencies in response to the protests?<p>I saw this headline[0] &quot;UK government urged to suspend export of tear gas, rubber bullets and riot shields to US&quot; and it made me question if American tech companies have any clauses in their contracts which revoke use when the software&#x2F;hardware is used to repress civil rights.<p>There have been a lot of videos of journalists with identifying gear on, beaten by police officers. This alone is a gross violation of rights.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.independent.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;uk&#x2F;politics&#x2F;george-floyd-protests-uk-export-tear-gas-rubber-bullets-shields-us-a9543106.html
======
rshnotsecure
Most police departments do business with extremely shady technical firms.
These are things no normal say DevOps engineer has ever heard of.

I can say confidentially the whole computer forensics industry is something of
a cross between Chinese government schemes and Organized Crime schemes.

Many firms try to get _video_ data from the police. This is key. Look at
Granicus Video, the recent debacle with Banjo in Utah, or the various bodycam
makers.

Many drone makers with established Chinese military connections have been
pitching police departments for months. Look at Autel Robotics, sister company
of Wyze Camera, and what they are doing in Virginia. They have not broken any
contract that is for sure.

I welcome the down vote bots. I also welcome the "yeah but what's your
evidence!". The evidence is go research what I said on a Google. More than
happy to go into detail on certain parts.

------
rshnotsecure
Most police departments do business with extremely shady technical firms.
These are things no normal say DevOps engineer has ever heard of.

I can say confidentially the whole computer forensics department

